# Well I did it again!!!



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

So I got out this morning to hunt the same piece of property that I had luck on opening day (doe). I can only get to this property on the weekends due to work. I set up about 100 yds from where I set up last Saturday. Within five minutes of getting into the stand I heard a twig snap behind me. Took a peek around the tree and saw four deer walking towards me. Three does and a yearling. The four were all within 40 yds and the yearling came in to 20. I did not want to shoot the yearling so I let it walk and it joined back up with the other three and they made their way towards a food plot on the property. About 20 minutes later, I heard another twig snap behind me. looked back and saw another yearling coming my way with a nice mature doe about 60 yds behind. The yearling walked right under my stand with the doe following behind. So I let the yearling walk by with intent to take the doe. She walks right under my stand down the trail and at 20 yds (quartering away) I bleat, she stops and I let it fly. Perfect shot, right in the vitals. She went about 60 yds behind this small ridge and I heard her crash. I waited about 5-10 minutes, climbed down, and went to look for my arrow. 35 minutes and no luck. So I gave up and went to where I knew she went down. So after finding her, I'm sending a couple texts when I look up and see 5 more does coming towards me. They see me move and take off. Not five minutes later, I hear a stick break in the opposite direction of where the 5 does were. I look and see another doe walking straight to me. She came into 10 yds and never knew I was there. She hung out for about five minutes while I stood there with my doe at my feet. I couldn't believe it. Was a great hunt, now it's time to look for the deer with the pointy things on their heads  Good luck out there guys and be safe!!!! (First picture was in the woods (duh) and the second was before I loaded her in the truck)


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

sounds like you have a great doe population at this place...now its time to find that buck good luck


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

November 19-21 you will have bucks crawling all over that doe haven. Great job on the venison. Good choice waiting for a good shot on a mature doe.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations again! You have a coolest stories! Can't wait to read the next one.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrates shockem. Good shootin.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice job, how'd she taste


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice job!! I didn't get a chance to go out this weekend, but I too am limited to weekends only! And it sucks!! But at least we get to go.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Great start to a season. Yummy!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. Just finished up some backstrap and it was delicious. Mmmmm mmmm. 
Idontknow- luckly i can get out during the week after work, i just can't get to this piece of property during the week


----------



## mjeberst (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks like you've come a long way since I used to hunt with you. Getting lost on the way to the treestand. Tromping half way across Hocking county, and then blowing up my phone. Lol. Congrats on the deer man.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Finally a good shot! Congrats 

Slice half of a backstrap thin....tumble in a bag of flour seasoned to your liking....throw it on a hot skillet with butter....eggs/hashbrowns....AHHHMAAAAYZIIING


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

congrats thats a great story


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice shooting there Mark. You got plenty of meat in the freezer now. Not sure if you knew this one, but if you wrap the tenderloins in bacon and throw them on the grill they are fantastic!!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

mjeberst said:


> Looks like you've come a long way since I used to hunt with you. Getting lost on the way to the treestand. Tromping half way across Hocking county, and then blowing up my phone. Lol. Congrats on the deer man.


Yeah yeah, well when I'm givin s***ty directions to the stand... But I did tromp halfway across hocking co. that's for sure. Thanks buddy, you been able to get out at all? How's the kid?


----------



## mjeberst (Jun 18, 2007)

Yea you're probably right. lol. The kid is great. He'll be ready to sit in the treestand with me next year. Had a good season so far. Put one down opening day. (Right in the field edge you were searching for). Got to catch a glimpse of a monster that morning, before shooting hours. It was within 15 yards from my stand. I could just barely make it out with the moon shining. It was heart breaking. Good luck the rest of the season man.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Way to go Mark!

I am going to call you later tonight.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Very nice Mark... some good eating right there


----------

